# Did you ovulate 08/08/2008???



## DaisyDuke

Well it looks like a few of us ovualted on 08/08/2008, which i'm hoping is lucky. I thought it would be fun to have a post with everyones names who ovualted then. Hopefully next week i will be adding a :bfp: next to all the names. XXX

:dust: :dust: :dust: 

DaisyDuke, :bfn: :hissy:

xxxjacquixxx, :bfp:

krissi, (testing date 21st)

baby.love

snowbrdbella8, (testing date 19th)

elmaxie, :bfp:

Sambatiki, (testing date 21st)

magicvw, (testing date 16th)

babycakes76

bananarama, :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

I think i might of?! According to mymonthlycycles i should of ovulated on the 10th(going on a 32 day cycle) However i had my + OPK on the 7th and TCOYF says i therefore ovulated on the 8th?!!! So who do i believe :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

baby.love said:


> I think i might of?! According to mymonthlycycles i should of ovulated on the 10th(going on a 32 day cycle) However i had my + OPK on the 7th and TCOYF says i therefore ovulated on the 8th?!!! So who do i believe :rofl:

I think u ovualted on the 8th as u get a positive O 12-36 hours before u O. I got a posted test on the 7th but i know i O on the 8th cos of my chart. XXX


----------



## baby.love

Ok cool, excuse me for being totally thick :rofl: ...ps: can i join your little list then? :hugs:


----------



## browneyedshorty81

:) i did also, u forgot me :(:( lol just kiddding, add me to the list


----------



## DaisyDuke

baby.love said:


> Ok cool, excuse me for being totally thick :rofl: ...ps: can i join your little list then? :hugs:

Done :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Thanks Daisy :hugs: i have just double checked my chart and i am not 4dpo like i thought i am 3dpo and defo ovulated on the 8th! :happydance:


----------



## browneyedshorty81

thanks :) baby love i like ur sig! haha


----------



## DaisyDuke

baby.love said:


> Thanks Daisy :hugs: i have just double checked my chart and i am not 4dpo like i thought i am 3dpo and defo ovulated on the 8th! :happydance:

Excellent!!! :dance:


----------



## baby.love

snowbrdbella8 said:


> thanks :) baby love i like ur sig! haha

Thanks hun, one of the girls made it for me....Its wicked aint it :D


----------



## baby.love

DaisyDuke said:


> baby.love said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Daisy :hugs: i have just double checked my chart and i am not 4dpo like i thought i am 3dpo and defo ovulated on the 8th! :happydance:
> 
> Excellent!!! :dance:Click to expand...

Oh yes excellent is definatly the word i would use right now...Also Daisy i was gonna ask you...I want to start temping but never too sure at the mo when CD1 will be..did you start mid cycle or wait for CD1? :hugs:


----------



## browneyedshorty81

i started temping mid stream, but its been a month now... they tell u to wait til CD 1, but i would think u can start tomorrow...


----------



## browneyedshorty81

def wicked :) its so cute... witch not wanted around here haha, totally love it


----------



## baby.love

snowbrdbella8 said:


> i started temping mid stream, but its been a month now... they tell u to wait til CD 1, but i would think u can start tomorrow...

Cool i might just start tomorrow morning then as my chart will soon get used to my cycle, :happydance: time to open up my new BBT that i purchased last month.


----------



## DaisyDuke

I started mid cycle to but AF came since so i have been temping the whole of this cycle. I would start straigt away. XXX


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Me me me me me me me Oh yes I see you have my name!!!:rofl:

Im hoping its going to be my lucky cycle with a nice fat :bfp: and then a super sticky beanie too!!

Good Luck the rest of you 08.08.08'ers!!!:hugs:


----------



## elmaxie

Oh this is super exciting girls!!!

I had heard 08/08/08 was meant to be really lucky so here is hoping!!

Can we share our symptoms too??? YES I am a sympton obssessive!
Although that said I only have alot of creamy cm...SO FAR!!!


:hug:

Emma.xx


----------



## browneyedshorty81

Creamy CM is a good start off sigh :) and u should do the temp i am temp happy :) haa, morning girls!


----------



## Sambatiki

Ive been peeing like a trooper today!!! creamy cm and OV type pains.

BEST OF LUCK!!!


----------



## babycakes76

Add me too!! 
I forgot to do the opk one day (don't know how!!!!!!) but on Friday i had really bad lower back pain well above each hip (back of) to be precise - so i assume i was ov...what do you think? And also as it was on both sides do you think it could have been two eggs?? me realeasing an egg from each ovary?????


----------



## DaisyDuke

Glad so many of u girls r joining my lucky thread. :dust: XXX


----------



## DaisyDuke

babycakes76 said:


> Add me too!!
> I forgot to do the opk one day (don't know how!!!!!!) but on Friday i had really bad lower back pain well above each hip (back of) to be precise - so i assume i was ov...what do you think? And also as it was on both sides do you think it could have been two eggs?? me realeasing an egg from each ovary?????

I don't know, i had O pains before and after ovulation. XXX


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls :) i have been too ill to symptom spot today.... Still keeping fingers crossed though, I started temping this morning so another thing to add to my crazy world off TTC!


----------



## DaisyDuke

baby.love said:


> Hiya girls :) i have been too ill to symptom spot today.... Still keeping fingers crossed though, I started temping this morning so another thing to add to my crazy world off TTC!

Hope u feel better soon babe, get a FF account so we can see ur chart. XXX


----------



## baby.love

Lol Daisy ok hun i will do when i am feeling better, xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hows the lucky 08/08/08 'ers doing in the dreaded 2 ww???

Anyone 'feeling' lucky this cycle or what??


----------



## DaisyDuke

Ok, am so upset can't decide what i want for dinner :hissy: at the moment i'm cooking DH a chilli (i don't like chilli), i want to be looked after and be cooked for. Think i may just being a stoppy cos, i'm so hungry only had an apple since breakfast, i feel like crying (moan over). So symptoms, i still have pinching in my belly, creamy CM and still fighting off a sore throat. How's everyone else? XXX


----------



## diva4180

I didn't O then, but wanted to wish all you ladies luck for a BFP!! That had to have been lucky! :)


----------



## DaisyDuke

It's just started raining and SUCH a strong grass/soil smell is coming from outside, maybe sense of smell hightened. Will update when DH gets out of the shower and see if he can smell it. XXX


----------



## browneyedshorty81

hey aug 8 girls ;) whats up


----------



## magicvw

Hey I found the thread :happydance:

I love this thread already!

I am pretty sure I ov'd on 888 but this month things went a bit haywire with my temping due to holybops, but 888 looks like a good bet to me!

Symptoms so far,

Fatigue - Massive! I'm not a napper but have napped the last 2 days
Boob twinges - had a twinge at about 10pm tonight - quite a zinger! Left (.) only
Slight nausea (may be brought about by thinking about m.s symptoms....)
creamy cm (ohno, that's normal sorry!)

Sooooo excited for everyone. May be we can add test dates to the first posts that daisyduke would kindly look after? 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## DaisyDuke

magicvw said:


> Hey I found the thread :happydance:
> 
> I love this thread already!
> 
> I am pretty sure I ov'd on 888 but this month things went a bit haywire with my temping due to holybops, but 888 looks like a good bet to me!
> 
> Symptoms so far,
> 
> Fatigue - Massive! I'm not a napper but have napped the last 2 days
> Boob twinges - had a twinge at about 10pm tonight - quite a zinger! Left (.) only
> Slight nausea (may be brought about by thinking about m.s symptoms....)
> creamy cm (ohno, that's normal sorry!)
> 
> Sooooo excited for everyone. May be we can add test dates to the first posts that daisyduke would kindly look after?
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Welcome babe, yeah let me know test dates if u want them added. I so hope to put :bfp: next to everyone soon. XXX


----------



## Sambatiki

Im eating like a horse atm... but that might just be coz Im a greedy git!! :rofl: :rofl:

:witch: or :test: date 21st


----------



## magicvw

I'm testing on Saturday - 8dpo is about the earliest anyone can hope for a :bfp:, but it's my birthday so would make a nice pressie!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Sambatiki said:


> Im eating like a horse atm... but that might just be coz Im a greedy git!! :rofl: :rofl:

Me to, i starved myself all day, in protest to now being looked after but i have made up for it since :blush: my toes are really cold is that a symptom?


----------



## DaisyDuke

magicvw said:


> I'm testing on Saturday - 8dpo is about the earliest anyone can hope for a :bfp:, but it's my birthday so would make a nice pressie!

That would be the best pressie EVER, i think i'll join you. XXX


----------



## magicvw

DaisyDuke said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Im eating like a horse atm... but that might just be coz Im a greedy git!! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Me to, i starved myself all day, in protest to now being looked after but i have made up for it since :blush: my toes are really cold is that a symptom?Click to expand...

I'm sure it must be!


ANy new symptoms to report today girls?

My boobs are still tender and I feel a tiny bit nauseous :p


----------



## DaisyDuke

I feel a teeny bit nauseous to, not enough to put me off eating tho :rofl: Also i'm definalty having some weird sensations in my tummy, still fighting off a sore throat to. XXX


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I felt a bit nauseus this morning, not too bad now I have eaten though. I had some slight twinges in my uterus area earlier whilst I was sat looking at dresses on asos. Only about 6 or 7 but deffo twinges. 
Still got a pain in the butt nose! 
Still have tender bbs and sesitive nipples.
Still have the weird pubic area sensations.
Feeling really tired now and need a kip....:dohh:

Oh and last night I only had one glass of wine with loads of ice in it and I felt well sozzled!!!:blush:
No more wine for me!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Sounds good babe, mmmmmmmmm yummy wine, ur a cheap date :rofl: I really want this thread to be lucky, when r u testing? XXX


----------



## krissi

I am testing on 21st!


----------



## DaisyDuke

krissi said:


> I am testing on 21st!

Added ur testing date. XXX


----------



## browneyedshorty81

Hi Daisy I am testing Tuesday the 19th!


----------



## elmaxie

Oh gosh....I said in my journal only a few hours ago I wouldnt be back til Friday and here I am again.:blush:

Erm to start with magic I hope you get a lovely :bfp: for your birthday my love!

My birthday is 26th Aug so 18DPO...I have a 12 luteul phase(I think) but my hen night is 22nd(14DPO) and my friend will be up to stay so really I want to test before then....so I will test on the....erm....Tuesday 19th at 11DPO(also a month before we get married so surely lucky right??). 

Thats of course if I dont start poas with the internet cheapies I have sitting in my drawer all 20 of them!! Plus I have 4 FRER and 2 Digis:blush:

But I am not really feeling much in way of symptons.

lots of creamy cm
A dull but heavy sensation in my uterus area.
I too have a hightened sense of smell I think but then OH has cold so he cant smell anything.


:hugs:
Emma.xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Wow tons going on for you babe. XXX


----------



## browneyedshorty81

Daisy i am jealous of ur ff chart lol, i want mine to look like that, lol ;(


----------



## DaisyDuke

snowbrdbella8 said:


> Daisy i am jealous of ur ff chart lol, i want mine to look like that, lol ;(

Don't worry, mine may look good right now but if i don't get a :bfp: then it means nothing. XXX


----------



## Sambatiki

magicvw said:


> I'm testing on Saturday - 8dpo is about the earliest anyone can hope for a :bfp:, but it's my birthday so would make a nice pressie!

Hope you get your :bfp: pressie. DF and I are hoping for a belated one for our birthdays. 
It was DF's b'day on the 07/08 and mine on 09/08 so how cool would that be!!! 

Im still peeing for england.... CM has gone though :cry:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Dont worry snowbrdbella, I think you have your :bfp: in the bag...daisy too from the looks of her chart!!

I have a10/11 day lutel phase so Im going to try and hold out until Im 10 dp..another 5 days..wot date will that be girls??


----------



## DaisyDuke

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Dont worry snowbrdbella, I think you have your :bfp: in the bag...daisy too from the looks of her chart!!
> 
> I have a10/11 day lutel phase so Im going to try and hold out until Im 10 dp..another 5 days..wot date will that be girls??

18th I'll add it. REALLY do you think, i'm so excited? Do u chart babe, how's ur looking? XXX


----------



## browneyedshorty81

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Dont worry snowbrdbella, I think you have your :bfp: in the bag...daisy too from the looks of her chart!!
> 
> I have a10/11 day lutel phase so Im going to try and hold out until Im 10 dp..another 5 days..wot date will that be girls??

My Lutel phase is 10 days this month, and this is my first month ttc so i dont know if its ever more then 10.. i was worried at first but i girls make me feeeeel so much better, and i think u have ur BFP in the bag alone with Daisy, maybe all 3 of us will get a BFP :) all May 1st babies :) fingers crossed lol...

Daisy ur chart looks promising, my chart looks hopeless good thing i use the other program lol ;)


----------



## DaisyDuke

I', hoping for 8 :bfp: in this thread :dance: i have no idea what i'm looking for as far as my chart, other than the 3 temp rises past O. XXX


----------



## browneyedshorty81

me too :) what day are u testing daisy


----------



## DaisyDuke

I don't know i want to test Saturday but i'm petrified of a :bfn: i want a baby so much it hurts. I even had DH clearing our what will be the nursery last weekend. :cry:


----------



## elmaxie

OMG!!!!

After Daisys post I noticed that 08/08/08 ovulations and there are 8of us!!!

Spooky!!!


:hug:
Emmaxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

WOW well noted how cool, i didn't even think of that. :happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I do yeah...fx for ya babes.

I dont chart..Ive had a go but oh has moaned at me about the beeping waking him up etc and never got on with it. Although I am going to give it another go if i get af this cycle as I love looking at others charts!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Me to i'm a chart stalker, don't even know what i'm looking for. :rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

snowbrdbella8 said:


> xxxjacquixxx said:
> 
> 
> Dont worry snowbrdbella, I think you have your :bfp: in the bag...daisy too from the looks of her chart!!
> 
> I have a10/11 day lutel phase so Im going to try and hold out until Im 10 dp..another 5 days..wot date will that be girls??
> 
> My Lutel phase is 10 days this month, and this is my first month ttc so i dont know if its ever more then 10.. i was worried at first but i girls make me feeeeel so much better, and i think u have ur BFP in the bag alone with Daisy, maybe all 3 of us will get a BFP :) all May 1st babies :) fingers crossed lol...
> 
> Daisy ur chart looks promising, my chart looks hopeless good thing i use the other program lol ;)Click to expand...

Babe you LP will always be the same..this never changes and is the same for every woman, I know mine is either 10 or 11 but wont be sure until af shows this cycle (i hope she doesnt show though!)


----------



## browneyedshorty81

See i didnt know that LOL :) learned something new!!!!! thanks for telling me haha

8 of us :) How coool :):):) 

Daisy i already went baby shopping seriously, baby crib, stroller, crib matress, clothes, i know i know i heard it could be bad luck, but i had extra money and wanted to spend it on that stuff then stuff i dont and wont need! ;/

now hopefully all 8 of us will have our BFP :):) I bought those cheap PG test on ebay, from early pregnancy, so i will use them everyday lol until tuesday then i will use my digital PG unless AF gets me monday :( ahh


----------



## DaisyDuke

DH won't let me buy anything :hissy: wont even let me order catalogues to look thro. :hissy:


----------



## browneyedshorty81

awww my fiance cant stop me, altho he could try lol, when i want something my mind is made up, i'd argue forever and he would give up :) aha italian side of me i guess


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm to scared to argue on it, cos his argument is superstition i'm to scared to jinx it. XXX


----------



## xxxjacxxx

OMG I couldnt buy a thing yet!!

I remember buying my pram at 15 weeks with my last DD and it totally done my head in..wanting the baby to put in it!! 

My oh at the time had to cover it with sheets to stop me going demented!:rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

DaisyDuke said:


> I'm to scared to argue on it, cos his argument is superstition i'm to scared to jinx it. XXX

Same here, after 2 m/c's on the trot I would be too scared.


----------



## DaisyDuke

xxxjacquixxx said:


> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> I'm to scared to argue on it, cos his argument is superstition i'm to scared to jinx it. XXX
> 
> Same here, after 2 m/c's on the trot I would be too scared.Click to expand...

I hope the next ones is SUPER sticky :hugs:


----------



## browneyedshorty81

me tooo.... how u girls feeling today?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Ok, no real symptoms creamy CM that's about it, u? XXX


----------



## browneyedshorty81

just pee a lot, and tugging pitching feeling thats about it today... other then being tired xxox ;)


----------



## magicvw

Hi girls! Blimey this thread has been busy today! I just thread through about 6 pages or something and i've only been away a few hours! :shock:

So spooky that there are 8 of us - it just HAS to mean something!!!

Daisy - your chart is looking really good. You have excellently timed BD, lovely even pre-ov temps and a fantastic leap at ov which shows that your progesterone has kicked in good and proper and your uterus is lovely and snug right now! Post-ov temps are also relatively high which indicates high progesterone - also a very good!

Anybody else want an analysis? :rofl::rofl::rofl:

No more symptoms for me today - still got creamy cm and no spotting yay! Boobs tender, quite tired. I actually do think I feel a bit pg! Or may be I just feel a bit fat cos I just ate half a massive bar of choc?! :lol:


----------



## DaisyDuke

magicvw said:


> Hi girls! Blimey this thread has been busy today! I just thread through about 6 pages or something and i've only been away a few hours! :shock:
> 
> So spooky that there are 8 of us - it just HAS to mean something!!!
> 
> Daisy - your chart is looking really good. You have excellently timed BD, lovely even pre-ov temps and a fantastic leap at ov which shows that your progesterone has kicked in good and proper and your uterus is lovely and snug right now! Post-ov temps are also relatively high which indicates high progesterone - also a very good!
> 
> Anybody else want an analysis? :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> No more symptoms for me today - still got creamy cm and no spotting yay! Boobs tender, quite tired. I actually do think I feel a bit pg! Or may be I just feel a bit fat cos I just ate half a massive bar of choc?! :lol:

That's great thanks for explaining all that. It's weird cos i have been cold the last 2 days to even tho i have temps higher than usual. Hope it's my body telling me to wrap up warm for a little bean. Mmmmmmmmm yum love chocolate just had nutella on bread, hehehe. XXX


----------



## DaisyDuke

Also have a really tight feeling in my belly. When ur full it feels lower down and all over this is where my waist dips in, any one heard of this? X


----------



## babycakes76

DaisyDuke said:


> Well it looks like a few of us ovualted on 08/08/2008, which i'm hoping is lucky. I thought it would be fun to have a post with everyones names who ovualted then. Hopefully next week i will be adding a :bfp: next to all the names. XXX
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> DaisyDuke, (testing date as long as i can hold out :blush:)
> 
> xxxjacquixxx, (testing date 18th)
> 
> krissi, (testing date 21st)
> 
> baby.love
> 
> snowbrdbella8, (testing date 19th)
> 
> elmaxie, (testing date 19th)
> 
> Sambatiki, (testing date 21st)
> 
> magicvw, (testing date 16th)

:hissy: xx

You haven't put me on....I'm afraid there is no longer eight of us but nine......


----------



## krissi

magicvw said:


> Anybody else want an analysis? :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Me please!!
> 
> Temp stayed the same this morning but had a bit of a mishap I woke up and squinted to look at therm and thought i saw 36.7 (wasn't awake properly) then accidently dropped it onto the carpet (its a glass therm) and when i picked it up it said 37.0. Have gone with 36.7 but how cool would that of been if it had jumped from 36.7 yest to 37.0 today!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Morning girls hope ur all ok today, any new symptoms? Last night in bed i had a lot of weirdness going on in my belly, pinching and tugging. Today still fighting off this sore throat (u know when it's just a little sore hasn't got to take hold). In bed last the skin on the top part of my left arm was really sore, u know how ur skin just feels a bit tender when u have the flu like that but in a small area. XXX


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi everyone :wave:

I had another wierd dream last night.:rofl: Does that count?


----------



## magicvw

Sambatiki said:


> Hi everyone :wave:
> 
> I had another wierd dream last night.:rofl: Does that count?

I think it definitely does! Last night I dreamt I got 4 positive hpts! And I even got an antenatal appt! :rofl: Bit of a downer to wake up and find it's still 6po! :lol:

I just feel normal today. :(


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hiya girls....

Well Im convinced I am out this month......just a feeling.
Dont feel any different to yesterday, bbs still a little tender, nips still a little sensitive, no cm as such.........:cry:

Oh well, if im not pg its not the end of the world Im gunna go on a crash diet and try and lose a little weight for my holibops at the end of sept, I NEED to get these boobs of mine a little smaller, oh and of course the butt!:rofl:

Hows everyone elses symptoms?? 

Magic, I reckon youve cursed the thread now by making it 9!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl:

Oh well if 8 of us get our :bfp: it will still be lucky!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

magicvw said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :wave:
> 
> I had another wierd dream last night.:rofl: Does that count?
> 
> I think it definitely does! Last night I dreamt I got 4 positive hpts! And I even got an antenatal appt! :rofl: Bit of a downer to wake up and find it's still 6po! :lol:
> 
> I just feel normal today. :(Click to expand...

when I was pg in July, I had loads of weird dreams....one being that I took a hpt and it came out positive.!! Hope it means something for you too!!

Ive been having weird dreams but cant remember what they are about....I know I woke in the middle of the night all flustered but thats it!!


----------



## magicvw

krissi said:


> magicvw said:
> 
> 
> Anybody else want an analysis? :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Me please!!
> 
> Temp stayed the same this morning but had a bit of a mishap I woke up and squinted to look at therm and thought i saw 36.7 (wasn't awake properly) then accidently dropped it onto the carpet (its a glass therm) and when i picked it up it said 37.0. Have gone with 36.7 but how cool would that of been if it had jumped from 36.7 yest to 37.0 today!!
> 
> Oh Krissi your chart is looking excellent too! So, you have for starters absolutely loads of BD at the right time, which is the only essential ingredient! Then you get 2 days of ewcm to help those swimmers! You got a typical drop of temp just before ov, which is caused by estrogen surging - also a great sign that everything is in working order, and your temps are just sky-rocketing now which shows there is loads of progesterone pumping around in your blood stream which is essential for a healthy luteal phase. Good luck chick! :dust:Click to expand...


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi girls more possible symptoms. I am in a fowl mood, i can't control it have agrued with my mum 2 today over the phone, i'm dead annoyed with my sister and the only reason DH didn't get it i the neck when he phoned is cos i was to bust to have a go. I feel like my head is gonna pop off, also have a furious head ache, had some toast like and hour and a half ago and i'm STARVING already. Still getting them pinching pain in my tummy. Hope ur all ok. XXX


----------



## ZoeBunny

Sounding good Daisy!!! I know what you mean about the mood swings, nearly [email protected] someone with my rolled up brolly this morning!! Grrrrrrrrrr :ninja:


----------



## ZoeBunny

Magicvw... can you have a look at my chart pretty please????? xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

ZoeBunny said:


> Sounding good Daisy!!! I know what you mean about the mood swings, nearly [email protected] someone with my rolled up brolly this morning!! Grrrrrrrrrr :ninja:

:rofl:


----------



## ZoeBunny

DaisyDuke said:


> ZoeBunny said:
> 
> 
> Sounding good Daisy!!! I know what you mean about the mood swings, nearly [email protected] someone with my rolled up brolly this morning!! Grrrrrrrrrr :ninja:
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

:hissy: Honestly, I really had to restrain myself... :rofl: Poor man!


----------



## DaisyDuke

What did he do?


----------



## ZoeBunny

Stood in front of me so I nearly tripped up! That's all...


----------



## ZoeBunny

I could feel my blood boiling which is totally ridiculous.... :devil:
need to take a chill pill but find I have a short fuse at the moment (usually a complete puppy). 
God I hate the 2WW!!!


----------



## magicvw

ZoeBunny said:


> Magicvw... can you have a look at my chart pretty please????? xx

Of course! :p I LOVE stalking charts!! 

I can't believe how many fab looking charts there are in this thread. I think there is going to be a :bfp: bonanza pretty soon!

Zoe, your chart looks very nice. You have a few rocky temps, probably taking your temp at different times, but they still mostly fit within the pattern so your chart is easy to read (unlike my own which is a complete mess LOL!!!)

So, I notice you ov quite late - do you normally have longish cycles?

You also have the estrogen dip and perfectly timed BD round about ov time, and a nice positive opk to back it up - shows your luteinising hormone is doing the job nicely! You also have really nice high temps post-ov, and you also (you lucky thing) have a potential implantation dip on 7dpo. 7 dpo is exactly the right time for implantation, and it often shows itself with a dip in temps for one day! This looks really good! Plus the other symptoms you've noted, like the metallic sensation...... all fab!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Me to. i'm highly strung but i have self control normally. This is a nightmare i just hope we get our happy and healthy April/May 09 babies. It's become a constant need now, i just want to be pregnant. Honestly is it so much to ask when ur are in a happy healthy relationsship with a home to want a baby together. All these people seem to be falling by accident and then have to decide weather to keep it or not, it's just so unfair. Sorry rant over :blush:


----------



## krissi

OK I am only 6dpo and have this uncontrollable urge to test this afternoon, i know it is about 10 days to early and afternoon so I am not going to! Its becuase I am bored its like I have nothing to do so i know I'll POAS, thank god its not a few more dpo or i think i would have tested!!


----------



## ZoeBunny

Krissi, how many days dpo are you trying to hold off for?? I 'promised' myself I wouldn't test this month until 15DPO, but I'm going crazy waiting! Maybe 15DPO was unrealistic for my will power, so I have set myself the interim target of Sunday morning (11DPO) so that I can try to hold out a little longer

Daisy, we all know how you feel honey. I can't believe that for all those years I did everything NOT to get pregnant and even panicked when I missed one pill etc and now we're actually TTC it is soooooooooooooooooooo hard. Keep telling myself it will all be worth it in the end xxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

I actually got a little cup out last night and sat on the toilet with it, how mad is that. Managed to come to my senses tho thank god. :rofl:


----------



## ZoeBunny

That's for the analysis Magic... let's hope there are lots of sticky beans to go round this month xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Daisy, we all know how you feel honey. I can't believe that for all those years I did everything NOT to get pregnant and even panicked when I missed one pill etc and now we're actually TTC it is soooooooooooooooooooo hard. Keep telling myself it will all be worth it in the end xxx[/QUOTE]

I know what a waste, we so should have started trying 2 years ago in October whe we bought our house. Oh well, let's this be it for all us please. XXX


----------



## krissi

I was hoping to hold off until 13dpo so 21/08 (next thurs).

My symptoms have all disappeared and I think my PMA has flown out the window too!! I think thats why i wanted to test but as it would be impossible to get a BFP this early its prob for the best!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

:hug:


----------



## ZoeBunny

Krissi, your chart is still looking good honey so don't get disheartened about not having any 'symptoms'. Your temps are lovely and high... PMA ok!?! :friends:


----------



## magicvw

Yeah this thread definitely needs a PMA injection! Come on ladies! We are a dedicated group with some pretty hot looking charts flying around - I think that increases our odds signficantly. The odds of 20% that they usually bandy around apply to the population as a whole - not specifically those of us who are clued up and bding at the right times and in the right positions! :lol: So, I see no reason whatsoever for us ALL not to get our :bfp:s this time! PMA PMA PMA!!!

:hug:


----------



## krissi

Thanks magic i needed that swift kick up the butt, i am just having such a boring day at work, i have literally got no work and I am on my own everyday in the office so i have nothing to do but think!! Very dangerous!


----------



## babycakes76

I started spotting yesterday :cry: so i think i am out for this month!! AF isn't due till next week......

I keep hoping its implantation bleeding but its just to soon - i did start of having bright red blood streaked tissue when i wiped but now its gone brown in colour (TMI - Sorry) and i also had a heavy dull ache in my lower abdo today.

I'm still hoping that AF isn't coming.....i just feel so disappointed :cry:


----------



## DaisyDuke

6DPO is way to early for AF, and perfect timing for implantation spotting. How long is ur LP normally. XXX


----------



## elmaxie

Awww Babycakes!!

I know how you feel!:hugs: I have had dul aching and cramping in my lower belly all today and some blood when I went to the loo. I recon AF might be on the way for me too:cry:

BUT!!!

As magic said we need PMA....so lets all be positive and hope what were are experiencing in early preg and implantation!

My symptoms today...
1)creamy cm...still
2)constipation:blush:
3)dull aching lower belly cramps
4)irrationalness...I had a shouty day at work where people kept annyoing me!
5)yellower smelly pee:blush:
6)tiredness
7)a bit of blood on tissue.

If you have the time and dont mind magic would you look at my chart and tel me what you think...thank you in advance!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:

A bit for us all and spare!

:hug:

Emma.xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Sounds good to me, sounds like u both have implantation bleeding. XXX


----------



## ZoeBunny

Emma, I just had a look at your chart and if you ask me I think you might even have OV'd on CD14 (not CD15 as FF says) so you could be 7DPO today.
Symptoms sound pretty good too.... fingers crossed xx

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Who is Emma? :blush: Where's her chart i love looking at charts. XXX


----------



## ZoeBunny

DaisyDuke said:


> Who is Emma? :blush: Where's her chart i love looking at charts. XXX

Elmaxie hun...


----------



## DaisyDuke

ZoeBunny said:


> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> Who is Emma? :blush: Where's her chart i love looking at charts. XXX
> 
> Elmaxie hun...Click to expand...

Ok :blush:


----------



## browneyedshorty81

I have no signs today at all :( I threw up last night yellow mucas stuff, but thats about it.. nothing for me today :/


----------



## magicvw

elmaxie said:


> If you have the time and dont mind magic would you look at my chart and tel me what you think...thank you in advance!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> A bit for us all and spare!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Emma.xx

Hiya Emma!

What do I think of your chart? I think it's mine! :rofl::rofl:

I overlayed our charts to prove it! Before ov things are all over the place (due to my holidays....) but post ov, we are twins! :) Small difference in actual temps, but the pattern is the same! (I'm green, you're blue!)

https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn115/magicbabyvw/elmaxie.jpg

I agree that you could have ov'd on the cd14, but would stick with the cd15 since you're using the monitor. I don't know anything about the accuracy of cbfm, but i guess they must tell the truth and it makes you an 888er, so leave it there! :lol:

SO, you and me are both "slow risers" this month. Our progesterone is kicking in a little at a time (mine with the help of supplements :rofl:), but that's completely normal and doesn't affect pg either way. You had a lovely high temp this morning, so your body is definitely pumping out the progesterone! And respect to that BD schedule too - perfectly timed with plenty of extra which is fab! I am also getting the creamy cm - I don't think it gives many clues though. Keep looking out for a "rushing" wet feeling, a bit like you peed your pants. That's a really good sign.

Loads of :dust::dust: for you too Emma - I think this is going to be a lucky month! :wohoo:

:hug:


----------



## elmaxie

OMG Magic thats really spooky we are chart twins!!!:happydance:

Well FF had me as ovulation CD14 but changed its mind afew days later...hey I am just glad I ovulated this month:dohh:

Oh I hope its a lucky month for us all...and I hope its implantation bleeding and not a AF early warning.

Plus today I am sooo broody, my friend is 27 weeks preg and her baby kicked me today...It was so nice...I want to be internally kicked by my baby too!!

I must say if AF doesnt turn up in the next few days or I dont start spotting like I have in the past I am hoping it a bubby making itself comfy for the next 9 months!!

Wooo HOoo to us!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


:hug:

Emma.xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ohhhh Girls Im so exited for you both!

Magic- Your right about the wet feeling, I had this both times before my m/c's and it feels a little like you have dribbled in your nicks (sorry tmi:blush:)

As yet, I havt had it but could be a little early...

Im deffo gonna chart next month I feel like Im missing out here!!!:hissy:


----------



## babycakes76

DaisyDuke said:


> 6DPO is way to early for AF, and perfect timing for implantation spotting. How long is ur LP normally. XXX

Luteal Phase? could you explain what that is so i can tell you how long my LP is :blush:

Thank you Daisyduke xx


----------



## browneyedshorty81

babycakes76 said:


> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> 6DPO is way to early for AF, and perfect timing for implantation spotting. How long is ur LP normally. XXX
> 
> Luteal Phase? could you explain what that is so i can tell you how long my LP is :blush:
> 
> Thank you Daisyduke xxClick to expand...

it's the time you ovulate to the first day of your AF :) hope that helps


----------



## babycakes76

DaisyDuke said:


> 6DPO is way to early for AF, and perfect timing for implantation spotting. How long is ur LP normally. XXX

Its 12 days - is that good? does it still mean it could be IB?


----------



## krissi

Yep definately, you LP always stays the same so def to early for AF!!
10-14 days is normal.

I had another temp rise today girlies, was hoping for an Implantation dip but i guess a rise is OK, not really that good at rising temps don't understand it all.

6 days til testing now!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ooohhhhhh 3 days till testing for me!!! 7 dpo today!:happydance:

I dunno what Im getting exited about, I still dont think its my month..my body loves playing tricks on me and I reckon this month is no exeption!:cry:

I woke up this morning with a pain in my neck that goes down the leftish side of my neck and to the top of my shoulder blade.....ok, so I woke up and thought de-ja-vous! Because I remembered that in july on my 2ww I got the same pain so checked my journal and it was at 4 dpo...Could it be a sign do you think or coincidence?


----------



## krissi

A sign!! PMA!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:rofl:


----------



## ZoeBunny

Morning girls.... another little dip for me this morning, but temp still at 36.96, so still high (PMA!!) Not that much CM though which is strange as feel I constantly feel 'damp' (sorry if TMI). 

Krissi - chart looking good girl! :happydance:
Emma & Magic - how weird about your charts, but looking super dooper :headspin:
Jacqui - hoping you aren't going to temp next cycle 'cos you're up the duff!!! \\:D/

Z:bunny: xx


----------



## krissi

Temp still OK, why the open circle did you take temp at different time?


----------



## ZoeBunny

Don't know what the open circle means... I always temp at 6am, barr 3 times in my cycle which I have now disregarded on the chart.


----------



## ZoeBunny

Ahhhh ticked 'sleep deprived' by accident instead of Fatigue, so it thought I hadn't had enough sleep prior to temp reading (which I did - got 7 hours last night) x


----------



## krissi

That will be why then!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Snot fair, I wanna chart!:hissy:

Zoe, fx your dip for those two days was implantation..hope it keeps rising for ya hun xxx


----------



## ZoeBunny

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Snot fair, I wanna chart!:hissy:
> 
> Zoe, fx your dip for those two days was implantation..hope it keeps rising for ya hun xxx

Jacqui - have you registered for FF? Fingers crossed you won't need it, but it wouldn't hurt if you started to use it and got to know how it works... you can always set it to ignore this first part cycle xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Morning girls, i feel REALLY sick this morning, can't manage breakfast, i feel hungry tho :hissy: i'm sure 7DPO is to early for this so must be something else. My head is spinning and i feel like i'm gonna thro up, still have creamy CM and still fighting off a sore throat. Hope ur all ok? XXX


----------



## ZoeBunny

Daisy, morning honey. 
I felt like that a couple of days ago, you're 7DPO today so it could be implantation xxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

ZoeBunny said:


> Daisy, morning honey.
> I felt like that a couple of days ago, you're 7DPO today so it could be implantation xxx

Hopefully did ur temp dip happen at the same time as u feeling sick? I haven't had a temp dip, do u have to have one for implantation to happen? XXX


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hey girls magicvw is testing tomorrow, fingers crossed. Can you imagine if she gets a :bfp: that early we will all run off to POAS :rofl: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## krissi

Daisy you don't need to see a dip for implantation but some do.

Good Luck for tomorrow magic!!


----------



## krissi

Magic just saw you have spotting today - impantation maybe?!! Yippee!!


----------



## magicvw

krissi said:


> Magic just saw you have spotting today - impantation maybe?!! Yippee!!

May be! But i get it every month at this time, so probably not :(

Keep your fx girls!

xxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm feeling so neagtive now, had this same feeling while i was lying in bed last night, i just don't think it's ever gonna happen for me. I know it's not a positive way to look at things but i can't imagine ever being lucky enough to have a :bfp: and get to hold a baby of my own. :hissy: why do i have to do this to myself. I have a had a few possible symptoms, but it's not the first time and i have never been pregnant before :hissy: I just feel that when i want something so bad it doesn't happen. Sorry to bring the mood down, just needed to air me fears. XXX


----------



## krissi

You rant whenevr you need to hun, we all have days or weeks even months whne you think its never going to happen but then you read some of the stories from the long-termers or people who have multiple mcs and you realise miracles can happen xx


----------



## magicvw

DaisyDuke said:


> I'm feeling so neagtive now, had this same feeling while i was lying in bed last night, i just don't think it's ever gonna happen for me. I know it's not a positive way to look at things but i can't imagine ever being lucky enough to have a :bfp: and get to hold a baby of my own. :hissy: why do i have to do this to myself. I have a had a few possible symptoms, but it's not the first time and i have never been pregnant before :hissy: I just feel that when i want something so bad it doesn't happen. Sorry to bring the mood down, just needed to air me fears. XXX

Chin up gal!! Of COURSE it's going to happen! May be not this month, may not next, but it WILL! May be it's gonna be hard, be it will be worth it however hard it is. There are so many difficult days, and it's a bitch to get disappointed all the time, but you are not at the end of your cycle - you are in with a really good chance and have just gotta wait it out.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ZoeBunny

Let's hope we all get our :bfp: this cycle... 

But if not, we'll help each other through the next cycle ok? We're in it together hun... don't feel down :friends:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

PMA Daisy PMA!!!!!!

It WILL happen!!! Just you remember that hun!!!:hugs:

Well Ive noticed some ewcm during my routine CP check....ohhhh its like white cm mixed in with stretchy clear stuff (tmi :blush:) but only 'up there' you know.
Am I gonna ovulate agin do you think???:rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

That can be a sign hun, or so i've heard. XXX


----------



## xxxjacxxx

One more to add to my evergrowing list:rofl:

Its there when I wipe too now..! :happydance:


----------



## elmaxie

Well today I just feel so down and have no PMA left.

Symptos include

1)being knackered after a goods nights sleep.
2)sore boobs
3)lower abdomnal aching/cramping
4)Excessive pooos sorry TMI!! but I was constipated yesterday!!
5)feeling emotional
6)creamy cm...but not as much 
7) increased need to POAS...but trying to resist cos I recon bitchy :witch: is coming.:cry:

P.S...

Magic we seem to be in sync even today!!

:hug:

Emma.xx


----------



## elmaxie

Oh I forgot to add that I feel really cold today all day and that my nose is snotty...so probably coming down with cold..


Emma.xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Me tooooooooooo, i have been so cold. Still have creamy CM, still fighting off a sore throat, i'm so bloated i look 3 months already, really irratable and down to. XXX


----------



## ZoeBunny

Hi Emma,

Don't feel down honey - they are all good signs!!!!!! PMA that's the rule round here!!
You've had a temp dip today (like me) but that could be a sign of implantation (which WILL screw your hormones up ok!)

My symptoms have subsided a little, but I am after all I'm still a few days DPO in advance of you so it might be expected. Definitely got a snotty nose, but could be due to the weather changes.

I still think us girls are following the same route together. Try to resist the urge to POAS, result will be meaningless and more likely to make you feel more upset than you do now.
Roll on next week xxx


----------



## elmaxie

Thanks girls...

I just dont know whats got into me:cry:

I am resisting the urge to poas...depending what my temp chart looks like I may poas on sunday...but dunno yet. Would like to hold out til Tuesday.

I am so so tired I am gonna quickly write in my ttc journal then head to bed. At least tomorrow is Sat and I can grab a lye in.

Night!

Emma.xx


----------



## ZoeBunny

Even Sunday may be too early honey, Tuesday's your earliest chance for a decent reading. You've waited this long I KNOW you can wait a few more days!!
Night honey... hope you get a good night's sleep xxx


----------



## bananarama

Hey girls,
I'm new here and can see that it will soon become a proper obsession! :D

I started using OPKs this cycle and got a peak on the 7th so I think that means I ovulated around the 8th so please add me to your list; I'll try to resist the urge to test till AF is due but don't know how long I can hold out for!

Good luck :dust: and hope we get lots of :bfp:s!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Bananarama welcome to the mad house, i've added u. XXX


----------



## magicvw

bananarama said:


> Hey girls,
> I'm new here and can see that it will soon become a proper obsession! :D
> 
> I started using OPKs this cycle and got a peak on the 7th so I think that means I ovulated around the 8th so please add me to your list; I'll try to resist the urge to test till AF is due but don't know how long I can hold out for!
> 
> Good luck :dust: and hope we get lots of :bfp:s!

Welcome hun! and :dust: to you!

:hug:


----------



## babycakes76

elmaxie said:


> Thanks girls...
> 
> I just dont know whats got into me:cry:
> 
> I am resisting the urge to poas...depending what my temp chart looks like I may poas on sunday...but dunno yet. Would like to hold out til Tuesday.
> 
> I am so so tired I am gonna quickly write in my ttc journal then head to bed. At least tomorrow is Sat and I can grab a lye in.
> 
> Night!
> 
> Emma.xx

Oh Emma, i am sending you lots of :hug:

Try and not get to down hun xxxxxxx


----------



## ZoeBunny

welcome bananarama... xx


----------



## magicvw

:bfn: for me today girls - shocker!

Might wait til Sunday now (then again... :rofl:)


----------



## ZoeBunny

Ooooooo naught girl testing so early! :rofl:

I'm not feeling great this morning, think AF is coming :cry:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Magic don't worry it's very early which is why i have managed to fight myself off from testing so far. Zoebunny untill now u have been promoting PMA, where has that gone? Come on babe it's not over till the fat old rancid :witch: shows her face. Oh by the way :witch: ur not welcome round us girlies for 9 months, do one :witch:!!! 

Today i'm feeling much better than yesterday and a little positive, i had to spend quite a bit of time today with my fingers up my hoo haa this morning to decide weather to put medium or high cervix, medium won but i'm sure it's higher than it has been, also have yellowy creamy cm? Still fighting off the sore throat to. 

Hope ur all ok today?

XXX


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Morning girls....Ive just got out of my bed!!!!!

Had a bit of a late night at my mums last night so had a lie in today..lol

8dpo for me today and symptoms much the same, I ALSO tested and got :bfn: surprise surprise!

Im NOT GOING TO POAS UNTILL WED NOW THATS A PROMISE!!!!

:rofl:

Still got achey boobs, had these weird sensationsin my lower tummy last night on and off they were like really faint mini contractions????
Anyone expreienced this at all? They didnt hurt or anything, I was just aware they were happening!
Still got a snotty nose and an aching neck!!!

CP still very high and soft, white sticky cm.


----------



## DaisyDuke

JACQUI ur a very naughty girl, leave them sticks be :rofl: No idea what mild contractions would even feel like babe, sorry hope it's a good sign. XXX


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I know Daisy, I couldnt resist!

The 'mild contractions' sorta feeling was like a tingling feeling in my uterus area that lasted about 10 seconds or so, go and then come back 30 secs or so later... Does that explain it better...maybe Contractions wasnt the right word:dohh:


----------



## DaisyDuke

I have had something similar, al sorts of weird things going on in there for days now. PLEASE let it be a sticky bean for us both. XXX


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Same here Daisy, Im sitting here now and have funny sensations going on down there.....hoping its bubbs snuggling in and not nasty old :witch: preparing her bed for the next 4 days :rofl:

Im getting impatient now I have to admit lol!

Daisy do you get tingling almost a burning sensation in your nipples from time to time??


----------



## DaisyDuke

No i haven't had any changes in my boobs or nipples, i feel left out. I'm like a 34 E tho, so do u get less sensation when there big, i know this may sounds really lame, but i'm hoping. :rofl: I'm getting very impatient to, i just want to find out there is a baby setting up camp.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I dont think size matters Daisy :rofl:

Some women dont get changes in breasts so dont worry, your not out yet!

I am a 34 F (Surgically enhanced) so mine are quite big lol, I have nevr had much feeling in my nipples since my op 4 years ago so any slight changes I can feel! Mine look like bloody road maps at the moment, and blue bulging veins around one nipple....not attractive at all!!!

If Im not pg I hope they go before I go on holiday or I wont be wearing no bikini LOL!


----------



## DaisyDuke

xxxjacquixxx said:


> I dont think size matters Daisy :rofl:
> 
> Some women dont get changes in breasts so dont worry, your not out yet!
> 
> I am a 34 F (Surgically enhanced) so mine are quite big lol, I have nevr had much feeling in my nipples since my op 4 years ago so any slight changes I can feel! Mine look like bloody road maps at the moment, and blue bulging veins around one nipple....not attractive at all!!!
> 
> If Im not pg I hope they go before I go on holiday or I wont be wearing no bikini LOL!

:rofl::rofl::rofl: i'm sure they don't look that bad. I'm having mine sorted as soon as i have managed to have my 2 babies, can't wait they started heading south when i was 16. Where u going on holiday? XXX


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Im off to Tossa De Mar In spain on the Costa Brava..:happydance:

Me and my mate (whos also had hers done) and my 2 girls and her 2 girls so its strictly a girlie holiday:happydance:

Oh beleive me my bbs are really as bad as I say they are...if I could post a pic you would be mortified!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I had mie after my youngest dd because I was adamant I was having no more...! Funny how things change isnt it.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Lucky u a girly holiday!!! XXX


----------



## elmaxie

Oooooo boobie talk!!

I am a 36G..natural and mine headed south at about 18 ish boo I want a reduction when I have had a baby or too also!!

Magic its still early, I am resisting the urge to poas but finding it hard. Hoping you get your BFP this month! Hope we all do!

Today I feel nothing except a slight mild cramping very rarely but I am quite emotional. Also when I wipe I have creamy cm but its like a browny colour as if I have some spotting but its brown blood??

OH and I went to shops to buy bits and bobs for weddingand I swear there was so many newborns and babies about...I just feel so gutted. OH is smiling away but inside me my heart is breaking wondering why cant I huryup and have one too. I managed to keep a grip on myself up until OH picked up a really cute canvas picture that was orange with a green blobby monster on and said isnt this nice, would look good in a babies room. Well that was me crying like and arse after I snipped well we dont haveone do we!:cry: 

Now I am home I am feeling better, I guess it was too much baby overload.:dohh:

:hug:

Emma.xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Bad news! I'm pretty sure i'm out!!! My CM now has a pink tinge to it (had to feel for it) i am so worried it's :witch: on her way. How do i tell if my cervix are open, i'm asuming if it is open than is on her way? Also does ur cervix dropped when is :witch: coming? I know you will probably all say implantation bleeding, but according to last cycle the same happened the same DPO, i was hoping that was wrong, cos it means i have a short LP. I'm so scared a short LP means it wont happen for me. Have been having a good old :cry: i'm just so upset, sorry to bring you all down, i hope 08/08/08 is more lucky for you girls! XXX


----------



## browneyedshorty81

DaisyDuke said:


> Bad news! I'm pretty sure i'm out!!! My CM now has a pink tinge to it (had to feel for it) i am so worried it's :witch: on her way. How do i tell if my cervix are open, i'm asuming if it is open than is on her way? Also does ur cervix dropped when is :witch: coming? I know you will probably all say implantation bleeding, but according to last cycle the same happened the same DPO, i was hoping that was wrong, cos it means i have a short LP. I'm so scared a short LP means it wont happen for me. Have been having a good old :cry: i'm just so upset, sorry to bring you all down, i hope 08/08/08 is more lucky for you girls! XXX

hey hun i dont ever spot before my period so i dont know.. I wont know until :witch: is due, your not out yet hunnie, stay postive babes... My LP is 10 Days, which is short but i heard anything lower then 10 is bad, and i am hoping that 10 is enough for me, fingers crossed.. goodluck, my :witch: is due monday, i did test early and got a :bfn: but i am only 8po so i wont know until monday night ;( im scared but i am trying to think postive:hug:


----------



## DaisyDuke

10 days is fine, it's anything lower that's bad news. The same happened last month so i'm 99% sure it's over. I am totally gutted. X


----------



## magicvw

DaisyDuke said:


> 10 days is fine, it's anything lower that's bad news. The same happened last month so i'm 99% sure it's over. I am totally gutted. X

:hugs::hugs:

I'm going through exactly the same thing hun. Had it since at least April, when I started charting :(


----------



## DaisyDuke

Magic what's ur LP babe, this is so hard, has your doctor helped? X


----------



## elmaxie

Aw girls:hugs:

I hope that this isnt :witch: for you!

I havent dared check my cervix just incase due to my cramping....

Daisy I dont know much about leutal phases except mine is around 12 I think??

:hug:

Emma.xx


----------



## browneyedshorty81

did anyone test yet?


----------



## elmaxie

Magic tested today..

I am determined to hold out but if I do break my rule it will be with FMU only so gonna be in the am. 

I thought about tomorrow but I just wanna hold out :muaha:

Emma.x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

awww daisy...:hugs:

Your cervix will be low when af is due and if you feel all around it gently you should be able to feel a little dip, you should be able to feel if its open or closed with the tip of your finger. It does take a bit of practise though hun and is not recommended by everyone.


----------



## magicvw

I have a big pile of cheapies and I'm pretty sure I will be testing every day till af shows up as I have no willpower whatsoever! Still spotting today and personally don't think there's much chance of :bfp:, but gotta test anyway otherwise I spend all day moping about waiting for the next day's fmu so I can!

:dust: to all! xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

snowbrdbella8 said:


> did anyone test yet?

and I did!:blush:

8 dpo and :bfn: lol, dunno what I was expecting to see again!

Will prolly test again in the am cos I wont be able to help myself! lol, think its too early yet though but it satisfies my addiction!


----------



## elmaxie

Well...

If everyone else is testing I will do one of my internet cheapies tomorrowfor the sake of poas! But I recon now its a BFN for me.

Emma.xx


----------



## browneyedshorty81

lol i have 25 cheapies so i been doing it everyday LOL :) AF is due monday so i guess i will find out monday :/ so nervous i feel out this month.. i dont know i just do


----------



## mariucha77

xxxjacquixxx said:


> snowbrdbella8 said:
> 
> 
> did anyone test yet?
> 
> and I did!:blush:
> 
> 8 dpo and :bfn: lol, dunno what I was expecting to see again!
> 
> Will prolly test again in the am cos I wont be able to help myself! lol, think its too early yet though but it satisfies my addiction!Click to expand...

Jacqui, I tested on Thursday 8dpo and it was :bfn:
tried again this morning (10dpo) and I had very faint line so maybe on Monday you'll see your :bfp:
good luck!!


----------



## browneyedshorty81

mariucha77 said:


> xxxjacquixxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbrdbella8 said:
> 
> 
> did anyone test yet?
> 
> and I did!:blush:
> 
> 8 dpo and :bfn: lol, dunno what I was expecting to see again!
> 
> Will prolly test again in the am cos I wont be able to help myself! lol, think its too early yet though but it satisfies my addiction!Click to expand...
> 
> Jacqui, I tested on Thursday 8dpo and it was :bfn:
> tried again this morning (10dpo) and I had very faint line so maybe on Monday you'll see your :bfp:
> good luck!!Click to expand...

 Congrats sweetie ;) I am 8po also i tested today BFN :( but i am going to see if :witch: comes on Monday


----------



## magicvw

mariucha77 said:


> xxxjacquixxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbrdbella8 said:
> 
> 
> did anyone test yet?
> 
> and I did!:blush:
> 
> 8 dpo and :bfn: lol, dunno what I was expecting to see again!
> 
> Will prolly test again in the am cos I wont be able to help myself! lol, think its too early yet though but it satisfies my addiction!Click to expand...
> 
> Jacqui, I tested on Thursday 8dpo and it was :bfn:
> tried again this morning (10dpo) and I had very faint line so maybe on Monday you'll see your :bfp:
> good luck!!Click to expand...

Oooh I love stories like this!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! (Gives us lots of hope!:hugs:)


----------



## DaisyDuke

That's great congrats. I'm back, i think my cervix has dropped now to :cry: i'm gutted, 8 day LP is pretty bad, i'm so scared this may never happen for me. I tested to about 4pm when i noticed pink CM, and of course it was a :bfn:


----------



## mariucha77

DaisyDuke said:


> That's great congrats. I'm back, i think my cervix has dropped now to :cry: i'm gutted, 8 day LP is pretty bad, i'm so scared this may never happen for me. I tested to about 4pm when i noticed pink CM, and of course it was a :bfn:

I'm sorry Daisy! have you talk to your doctor about this (the short LP I mean)? can he refer you to a gyn? Maybe he can run tests and see if there's something that can be done.


----------



## mariucha77

magicvw said:


> mariucha77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxxjacquixxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbrdbella8 said:
> 
> 
> did anyone test yet?
> 
> and I did!:blush:
> 
> 8 dpo and :bfn: lol, dunno what I was expecting to see again!
> 
> Will prolly test again in the am cos I wont be able to help myself! lol, think its too early yet though but it satisfies my addiction!Click to expand...
> 
> Jacqui, I tested on Thursday 8dpo and it was :bfn:
> tried again this morning (10dpo) and I had very faint line so maybe on Monday you'll see your :bfp:
> good luck!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh I love stories like this!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! (Gives us lots of hope!:hugs:)Click to expand...

Good luck ttc #2 magicvw!


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm going to go on monday, and if that doctor doesn't take me seriously i will ask to see another. I just want us to be a proper family. :cry:


----------



## magicvw

Daisy -it's not over till af shows, and in some cases it's not even over then! I have had weird spotting for 10 years and I have a successful pg behind me. It's not all doom and gloom chick! Some women have a short LP and have af around the same time as implantation but they are ok. I think this may have even happened to me, incidentally!

Please please don't write yourself off. 

A short LP is sometimes not a problem.
If it is a problem, you can get treatment.
You don't have to wait 12 months - go to your doc and blind _them_ with science - if you act like you know what you're talking about I think they'll listen. How many women walk into those surgeries who don't even know when their lmp was? (That was me in my first pg! :blush:)

You might not even have a short lmp. You only have 1 chart to go by (as far as I understand), and you weren't convinced that it was right? (as far as I remember?) So, maybe it was wrong.

Implantation??? (Shoot me now!)

Hun, if I've learnt one thing on this ttc journey, it's that realism is good but pessimism just brings you down. Optimism only works if it comes true! Don't bring yourself down chick. Be proactive, seek answers, shout, Google, and post, but don't think the worst. There is always hope. ALWAYS ya hear me?!!


:hug:

Edit: Ooooops didnt' mean to shout! Sorry!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Magic thanks so much, u have made me feel so much better. Yeah i only have 1 cycle the i recorded to go off, and i wasn't 100% on it. I will however go to the doctors on monday if this continues and take ur advice, thanks ur a little star. :hugs:


----------



## browneyedshorty81

See Daisy, head up babes, its not over yet, not until fat AF comes, so just try to take it easy hun... And when u go to ur dr ask him about the B6 i heard good and bad things so im going to ask mine too if i get AF on monday


----------



## DaisyDuke

Morning girls! Well it's still not looking good for me. Well i tested this morning and obviously :bfn: My temped dropped this morning, would it drop now for implantation? If i had never gone looking i wouldn't have noticed pink cm yesterday, does that work for an implantation dip? Now so far this morning it's more brown but i still have to look, so nothing overnight. I expect AF to be well on her way now i'm up and about. XXX


----------



## elmaxie

Hey Daisy chick....keep your chin up love:hugs:


I am sure implantation can happen betwen 6DPO-10DPO so I dont see why your temp couldnt dip now for implantation!!

So long as AF hasnt shown her ugly face yet your still in with a chance of a BFP!!!!:hugs:
People on this forum have had light periods throughout their pregnancy, there was sjnams she had a huge cycle and hadnt ovulated in past cycles but this month she caught the egg....just dotn give up hope!

Well its CD24 and 9DPO....

My symptoms today.

1)extremely windy:blush:
2)Bloated...its all that wind!!!
3)My boobs feel weird. I am very aware of them but they dont feel tender so to speak.
4)I have an ache in my uterus. This came on after we had a BD last night:blush:
5)After feeling cold yesterday I am feeling warm today.

Oh and I woke up and went for a pee and forgot to pee in my cup to do a test later with....I might try one later on this evening but hey it wont be very good and a BFN too.

:hug:

Emma.xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi girls, :witch: has got me which gives me a LP of 9 days. I'm taking action, any advice on how to lengthen it would be great. I'm not getting down about this, i've just been set back a few weeks, so i'm going out to get some wine and anythig u girls reckon may help lengthen my LP. Also going to order some pre seed, so this is it, this cycle is MY cycle i'm taking charge. This is that last time i'm going to see that rancid old :witch: for 9 months. Thanks for all ur support it's been such a help. I'll be on this thread all the time still supporting my 08/08/08 girls. XXX


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Awww Daisy, gutted for ya, but its great to see your keeping your spirits high honey!:hugs:

Luckily there are lots you can do to lengthen your LP, so get to your quacks and tell him in a stern voice YOU WANT HELP!

You can do it:hug:

Well I caved in and tested...:dohh:
can you girls just have a look on my jounal at what ive wrote and pics are there, too long to put here again so heres the link.......what do you think???

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...l-3rd-attempt-sticky-bubba-14.html#post715354


----------



## mariucha77

jacqui, I took a look at the pics. at first I couldn't see a thing but the second time I think I could see the vertical line but not really sure. maybe if you test tomorrow morning you'll see a more defined line.


----------



## browneyedshorty81

aww im sorry daisy, but least ur head is up.. im glad sweetie.. ur a great girl.. goodluck next cycle :) i'm here if u wanna talk u know that


----------



## elmaxie

Daisy I am so gutted for you sweetheart!:hugs:

BUT as you say your taking charge and having a positive out look of your coming cycle. Get down the docs and see what they can suggest re lengthening your LP...but I recon wine is worth a go too:blush:

Jaqcui...my laptop is crap but will go onto OH PC and see if what I think is a faint line on this crap laptop is any clearer on the PC screen!:happydance:
How exciting...maybe you wont need your CBFM trial after all!! OOOOooooI hope this is a :bfp:

I am aslo adding constipation today as a sympto...plus I have a strange sensation within my vagina...its like there is bubbles popping or feather tickling up inside me ever so often....strange?!?!?

I must admit after my morning wee incident I held for a while and poas, internet cheapie. I think I can see a very very very very very faint line in a good light lol...dunno if I want to show OH as when we got a faint on clear blue last time he got so excited and the they got fainter and I got AF...think it was a chem preg....so this time a part of me wants my AF to be late and get defnate positives or even CB digi to show him.

But I must admit there is a smal part if me getting excited!

I think this calls for some

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:

:hug:

Emmaxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm back, been to holland and barrets picked up B100 vitamin B complex and B6. The guy told me i don't need both as there is 100mg of B6 in the complex. Ordering my pre seed in a bit, phoning docs in the mornign for an appoitment. Also phoning clear blue, who tole me to call if my next cycle was between 21 and something days, if they have any left i can be on the trial :happydance: Bought 2 bottles of Cabernet Sauvingnon and some clothes while i was out to :blush: Not feeling as positive as earlier but i'm taking control of my situation. 

Jacqui, pics look promising, can't wait for tomorrow's test. I'm expecting 8 of my girls who O on 08/08/08 to get :bfp: next week :happydance:

Oh i just realised that if all goes well this cycle bubs will be born at the end of May, i was so upset thinking i had missed May, cos we always wanted a May baby. DH and i are May babies, and we got married in May so it's an uber special month, which i hope to make more special next year. 

Good luck girls!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## magicvw

:hugs: Daisy!! Enjoy your vino and good luck for next cycle! :hug:

Jacqui - will have a look at the pics now! BRB!

x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ive posted the pics in the ovulation & pg tests gallery too...

well magic??


----------



## magicvw

Jaqcui - I do see something there, but it's really hard to see! Test again tomorrow - hope it's a :bfp: chick!

:hugs:


----------



## elmaxie

OK girls....

Following jacqui's bad influence:rofl: 

As you know I poas earlier....well cos I got FRER buy one get one free at boots and cos I thought I could see a very faint line in internet cheapie(tried to picture it but camera just couldnt pick iit up) I just did a FRER and this is what I got.

Hope this works...oh and sorry about the loo roll it was all I could find thats white.

Please be honest...am a bit scared but I can handle the truth:cry:

https://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q118/Elmaxie/DSCF2168.jpg


Plus I dont have the technology to change colours etc...

:hug:

Emma.xx

Gosh its turned out very small too....doh!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Can u make it bigger hun? XXX


----------



## elmaxie

I dont know how to I am a bit of a techno phobe....

But I clicked it and saved into my photos and it came up big on the screen...

Sorry!

Emma.xx


----------



## browneyedshorty81

the first ones looks neg, the second one is so small but i think i see a faint line


----------



## DaisyDuke

On 2nd thought, forget making it bigger, there a coloured line on the bottom one, i can see it that small. WOW!!! Test in the morning and post it, can't wait. XXX


----------



## mariucha77

Emma the pic is kind of small but I can see a faint line in the FR test!


----------



## magicvw

Elmaxie!! I don't see anything on the top one, but there is deffo something there on the fr! :wohoo:

test again with FMU - this thread is getting exciting! xx


----------



## babymaybe

Hi Emma - I'm no poas stick expert but looks like a faint line on second one to me!
Wishing you lots and lots of luck


----------



## elmaxie

Am gonna use FMU on internet cheapies tomorrow see if the extremely faint line gets any darker. I am just worried FRER is an evap or something.:dohh:

Saving FRER til Tuesday as thats "real" testing day...then I also have one CB digi which I aint using until I know :witch: is totally late.

Plus I am having to hide poas from OH after last time....so if :witch: doesnt arrive on Wednesday I am pretty much stuck til next Sunday when my friend leaves after visiting to do any more poas!!:cry:

Good Luck Girls!

Emma.xx


----------



## ZoeBunny

[email protected] me Emma!! Looks like a line to me honey!!!! :wohoo: Can't wait to see what happens with FMU! xxx

I'm having a down day.. temps all over the place.. brief spotting yesterday, nothing today but another temp dip (2 in one cycle?). Magic honey... I need your charting powers to help we work out if everything is still ok.. 

xx


----------



## elmaxie

Aw I am sorry your having a down day today...big:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## ZoeBunny

Thanks babe, I needed that :friends:

Are you going to be a good girl and wait a few days before you :test: ??? You're still only 9DPO today... you'll get better results if you can try to wait until 13DPO. Although, it's up to you of course xx


----------



## elmaxie

Hopng you feel cheerier soon....I find I sit and stare at my temps sometimes and when they arent the best it gets me down...then I go onto FF and compare mine with other people...:dohh:

My plan of attack is....

I contine doing cheapies with FMU everyday.
Then if the lines get darker on Tuesday(11DPO) I will do FRER in evening(will get pot from work to store pee in!)
If it looks darker than the one today I have to wait til Sunday(16DPO) to do either FRER or CB digi if :witch: hasnt shown face, which should be Wednesday/Thursday.

P.S I have to wait cos my friend is up visiting and I want to be alone with OH if/when I get my BFP so I can hand it to him and cry alot!

Emma.xx


----------



## mariucha77

Emma I'm so excited for you, good luck testing tomorrow morning with ICs

I totally understand about waiting a while to tell OH. I had a chem pg last days of May, and it really upset us both so much I want to be really sure when I tell him.

Good luck!


----------



## ZoeBunny

Keep us informed Emma... looks like 08/08 may just have been your lucky day :hug:


----------



## magicvw

ZoeBunny said:


> [email protected] me Emma!! Looks like a line to me honey!!!! :wohoo: Can't wait to see what happens with FMU! xxx
> 
> I'm having a down day.. temps all over the place.. brief spotting yesterday, nothing today but another temp dip (2 in one cycle?). Magic honey... I need your charting powers to help we work out if everything is still ok..
> 
> xx

Hi chick - had a quick look... why is today's temp a white circle hun? Did you temp at a different time today - if so what time and why? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ZoeBunny

30 mins late this morning (6:30am) only sleep in I've had. Didn't think 30 mins would make much of a difference. BIG dip though eh? :cry:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

woohooo Emma, now I can deffo see a faint line on the frer honey! You dont need to make it bigger!

cant wait for the mornings test hun....fx we both get a stronger line hey!!:hugs:

Good luck x


----------



## bananarama

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Hey girls, 

I finally caved in and picked up FRER today before Boots closed. I was going to wait for FMU tomorrow but had got a twin pack so thought I'd try POAS today. I think there's a faint line there....

I've never done this test (or any test!) before so not sure what's normal or if that even counts. Also, what's a chem preg. 

I'm so nervous and excited all at the same time. think I'll do another tomorrow with FMU.

Congrats Elmaxie...really hope it sticks!

Good luck guys.

:dust::dust::dust:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00617.JPG
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## ZoeBunny

Bananarama - :bfp: CONGRATS babe, definitely a line there! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## elmaxie

WOW bananarama...thats what mine looks like too!!!

You guys...I am sooo hoping this is it for us!!!

:happydance:Emma.xx


----------



## ZoeBunny

Emma & Banana - so excited for you girls!!!

Really hope I'm still in the runnning (got my fingers and toes crossed!) x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

wohoo:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Thats 2 now!!!!! 

Congrats Bananarama!!

Come on the :bfp: for the 08/08/08'ers:happydance:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Wondeful 2 :bfp: already from my thread, i'm so pleased for u guys. XXX


----------



## DaisyDuke

Emma and Bannana would you like me to add :bfp: next to ur name or wait for the morning? X


----------



## bananarama

wait till morning please...I'll update first thing!


----------



## browneyedshorty81

i wanna see a BFP on mineeee!!!! i have no patience!! :)

u 2 girls that def looks like a BFP!!! YAY! u go girls :) cant wait to see tomorrows test whoohooo

i'll be back going to take a bath!


----------



## DaisyDuke

No problem. X


----------



## ZoeBunny

Ok, so I've just been naughty... was bouyed on by your lines girls and just tested. I've got the faintest of faintest lines!! 

Need your help to work out whether it's a line or an evap... Can't get the camera to take a picture of it without it it going blurry ARRRRRGGGGHHHHHHH!!! :hissy:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Ur kidding that's wonderful, show show show. X


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Come on Zoebunny...pic pic pic pic..ooohh this is exiting now!!


----------



## elmaxie

I think I will wait til Tuesday before anything is posted.:blush:


----------



## ZoeBunny

You won't believe it... managed to get the macro setting on my camera working and accidentally pressed my finger nail on the line and dented the test strip!!!!!!!!! :sad2:

Trying to keep my cool (so DH doesn't find out as he'll give me a lecture about getting my hopes up blah blah) so now the camera settings are ready will wait and test tomorrow morning with FMU. 

If there is a line I'm ready to snap away. If there isn't a line will assume today's was an evap. Trying not to get excited just in case. xx


----------



## mariucha77

Zoebunny, fingers crossed for you!!!! please tell us first thing in the morning!


----------



## browneyedshorty81

awww zoeee im sorry its ok tho its night where u are right, not to much longer its 2:16 pm here in maine, and let me tell u i have a wholee day to go to see if af comes! arggghh


----------



## browneyedshorty81

ZoeBunny said:


> You won't believe it... managed to get the macro setting on my camera working and accidentally pressed my finger nail on the line and dented the test strip!!!!!!!!! :sad2:
> 
> Trying to keep my cool (so DH doesn't find out as he'll give me a lecture about getting my hopes up blah blah) so now the camera settings are ready will wait and test tomorrow morning with FMU.
> 
> If there is a line I'm ready to snap away. If there isn't a line will assume today's was an evap. Trying not to get excited just in case. xx

you have the same length as me :) so we get our :witch: same day how cool, but ur LP is longer then mine, i ovulated 10 days ago, and you 12 days ago. almost close lol


----------



## magicvw

Congrats ELmaxie and Banarama!!

:bfp::bfp:

:wohoo:


----------



## bananarama

Hey Girls,
Did another FRER with FMU this morning and the line was ever so slightly marginally darker than yesterday; so please put a :bfp: next to my name...

"Tentatively :happydance:"


----------



## krissi

Congrats Bananarama!! Emma I saw a line can't wait to hear your result for today.

Zoebunny I need pics please!!


----------



## ZoeBunny

:bfp: CONGRATULATIONS BANANARAMA :bfp: so pleased for you honey...

I'm really upset this morning. Tested again and got another line this morning at 6am, even though it was very faint this time I could definitely see that it was coloured, so not an evap. 

Had a shower, got dressed for work but by 7:15am I started bleeding. Bright red so no mistaking :witch: Totally gutted. Must have been a chemical. 

Don't think I can come on here today as just looking at my ticker is making me want to cry.

Sending you girls all of my :dust: I won't be needed it. Keeping my fingers crossed for you Emma & Krissi xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Morning Girls....Congrats again Bananarama!:happydance:

Well I tested again this morning and got an extremely faint line on an ic so did my clearblue and got another very faint line within 2 mins and this time I havnt taken it from the case!!!!

So Im not getting excited yet, they are too faint to even tell oh yet so I am going to go and get some FRERS later, do one later tonight and one in the morning..........

But its looking promising.:happydance:


----------



## ZoeBunny

That's really good news Jacqui.... hope it sticks for you and you get a big fat dark line really soon xxxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

awwww Zoe Im gutted for you.......

Thats the thing that scares me the most, as Ive already had 1 chem pg in April then an M/C in July, it scares the hell outa me.....

:hugs: to you babes.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Well heres a pic of my test this morning.....

Can you girls see it???
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/pgtest18aug08016.jpg


----------



## ZoeBunny

I think I can see something babes... how many DPO are you today?? x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Im either 9 or 10 dpo......

I got my pos opk on 08/08/08 but I could have ovulated a day later...


----------



## krissi

If i squint i think i see something but then I am rubbish at spotting lines on blue dye tests, fingers crossed for you x


----------



## ZoeBunny

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Im either 9 or 10 dpo......
> 
> I got my pos opk on 08/08/08 but I could have ovulated a day later...

Even 10DPO is a little early, try to leave it a couple of days (12-13DPO) and you should get a much darker line x


----------



## ZoeBunny

Ok, so plucked up the courage to post this... not sure if it will make me feel any better but need to know whether or not the line was there or whether I was just seeing things xx
Sorry about poor quality - took it on my phone.
 



Attached Files:







ZB180808 am.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## DaisyDuke

Zoebunny i know exactly how you feel bug :hugs: i'm here if you need me, we will get our :bfp: this cycle, it's our turn :hugs:

Bananarama, i'm delighted for you :happy: i'll add a lovely @[email protected] next to your name hope u have a happy and helathy 9 months, please save me a sit in firt tri. XXX

Jacqui still looking promising, test again tomorrow them clear blue ones only pick up 20 HCG the cheapie ebays pick up 10, have you got any to try? XXX

I phoned clear blue they all full up om the trial :hissy: got a doctors appointment today at 4 so fingers crossed they take me seriously.

Good luck girls.

XXX


----------



## mariucha77

ZoeBunny said:


> Ok, so plucked up the courage to post this... not sure if it will make me feel any better but need to know whether or not the line was there or whether I was just seeing things xx
> Sorry about poor quality - took it on my phone.

zoebunny, I can see the line. I'm so so sorry :hug:
I'm very scared because I had my :bfp: this month but afraid it won't stick like last time. 
Wishing you the best!


----------



## ZoeBunny

It's ok Mariucha, the only good thing I can take from this is that everything must be working properly... that's the nearest I've got so far to a bubba, so maybe next cycle. 

Didn't think I could cope being on here today, but I'm starting to feel a little better xxx

Sending you :hugs: and lots of sticky glue for your little bean xxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Zoebunny go to your doctors, some woman experience AF when there still pregnant. That's a definate :bfp: please go get it checked out. :hugs:


----------



## ZoeBunny

Will test again tomorrow and take it from there. AF unusally heavy for me for the first day... just trying not to get my hopes up, just in case x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Zoebunny, are they internet cheapies you are using? hun?


----------



## ZoeBunny

Yes, 10miu


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Okay hunny, I hate to be the bearer of bad news but I am pretty sure you are looking at an evap line.

The test line is much too close to the control line.

If you look at the strip and notice how far the control line is away from the blue handle, the test line should be virtually the same away from the wee strip (if that makes sense)

Sometimes those tests if you wet them too much a band of dye spreads across the test, sometimes disappearing into the control line but sometimes drying like yours looks to have.

Did you watch the test as it developed? Did you notice it moving across the strip or did you leave it and come back to it?

I have used hundreds of them over the last 4 months and have been pg twice and NEVER have I gotten a line as close to the control as that.

If you hold the test up to the light sometimes you can see the antibody strip where the colour is supposed to be if you are pg.....

Sorry, just wanted to make you aware....

Have you got a clearer pic?


----------



## ZoeBunny

Didn't think evaps had any colour though? Watched it and line developed in 3 minutes and didn't move along with the wee absorbtion.

If it IS an evap line that will make me feel better as no + = no baby = no chemical PG.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Those tests DO have colour in their evaps.....Ive had plenty of them...

Can you get a clearer pic maybe and post it in pg tests gallery and get some opinions, but I ma 99% sure that is an evap.

Soweeeee..xxxx


----------



## krissi

OK I am weak and stupid, i don't know why i tested because i just feel this isn't my month.

BFN, thought i saw a really faint line for a while but its def not there now. So annoyed with myself.... stupid temping chart. I'm blaming that!! Roll on AF... Aaaarrrrgggg!!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Krissi what r u on about, ur chart still looks fab. It's still early enough to get a false negative. :hugs:


----------



## ZoeBunny

krissi said:


> OK I am weak and stupid, i don't know why i tested because i just feel this isn't my month.
> 
> BFN, thought i saw a really faint line for a while but its def not there now. So annoyed with myself.... stupid temping chart. I'm blaming that!! Roll on AF... Aaaarrrrgggg!!!

It ain't over until that bitch turns up... your chart still looks *great *honey... wait until thursday (like you planned) and test again... :hugs: it could still be early to detect for sure.

I've learnt my lesson this month. I should have waited until 13DPO which would have been tomorrow. I'm going to be a good girl this cycle!!! 

Sending you :hug: don't be sad... you've been a very good friend to me over the last few weeks so need you to know I'm here for you too if you need me xxx


----------



## krissi

Thanx hun, the lyrics to a song just came into my head, can't remember the name of it but it goes....

If at first you don't succeed, brush yourself off and try again.

This is now going to be my new mantra xxx


----------



## ZoeBunny

krissi said:


> Thanx hun, the lyrics to a song just came into my head, can't remember the name of it but it goes....
> 
> If at first you don't succeed, brush yourself off and try again.
> 
> This is now going to be my new mantra xxx

Excellent - PMA!!! You are such a devotee to that, just need a taste of your own medicine!! 

I've decided to :ignore: the witch.. I've also had words with her regarding you and I've told her to :finger: off and leave you alone for the next 9 months? Is that ok? xx

Going to start using my CBFM this cycle (was hoping I didn't have to unwrap the cellophane) - roll on my sticky :bfp:!!


----------



## krissi

Thats fine by me, wondering if i move whether she would not be able to find me? Maybe a little drastic can't see OH going for it somehow!! Right that settles it I will just HAVE to get pregnant.

Good luck with the CBFM hun xx


----------



## browneyedshorty81

hey girls :) AF is due today, my temp did not drop its still high :) and no cramps like i get before AF fingers crossed, i did test, BFN but i am only 10PO so to early still please af stay the hell away!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

OOOhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh look what I just got..............................

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/augsdigi002.jpg


----------



## DaisyDuke

WOW babe that's wondeful, congratulations, i hope this one is super sticky! Save me a seat in first tri. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thanks Daisy, it s abit surreal at the moment as neither me or Oh wanna get exited and celebrate:cry:

Ive shown him the test, we had a cuddle and a cry and thats it....but its the way I would rather, just incase you know.

Im not going anywhere nr first tri yet, or putting up a ticker......not yet.
:hug:


----------



## DaisyDuke

That makes sense babe, i hope it all goes well. I had good news today, the doctor is taking me seriously sending me for CD21 tests and DH for spermie test, i'm really worried how he is going to take that. It's not him they think something is wrong with it's me. X


----------



## browneyedshorty81

omg wow, congrats!!!! im so happppy for u ahhh!


----------



## browneyedshorty81

DaisyDuke said:


> That makes sense babe, i hope it all goes well. I had good news today, the doctor is taking me seriously sending me for CD21 tests and DH for spermie test, i'm really worried how he is going to take that. It's not him they think something is wrong with it's me. X

sweetie... did ur temp go up today? it looks like it.. is ur af full?


----------



## babymaybe

Wow xxxJacquixxx even with my rubbish test reading skills I can tell that is a :bfp:!!! Congratulations and I really really hope that this is it for you - I've got everything crossed.xxxxx

Congratulations to you other ladies in this thread who've got a :bfp: this time round.

To the ladies you weren't so lucky - please keep your hopes up and drink up the support given in this forum. You're all strong beautiful women and I'm sure you're time will come.


----------



## DaisyDuke

snowbrdbella8 said:


> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> That makes sense babe, i hope it all goes well. I had good news today, the doctor is taking me seriously sending me for CD21 tests and DH for spermie test, i'm really worried how he is going to take that. It's not him they think something is wrong with it's me. X
> 
> sweetie... did ur temp go up today? it looks like it.. is ur af full?Click to expand...

Yeah it did, but it's a proper light flow, definatly not spotting. X


----------



## DaisyDuke

Jacqui would u like a :bfp: by ur name :happydance:


----------



## mariucha77

jacqui, congrats on that :bfp:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

DaisyDuke said:


> Jacqui would u like a :bfp: by ur name :happydance:

Erm, yeah you may aswell, im not gunna get any more convinced than that am i!!!!!!


----------



## elmaxie

Put me down for a :bfp: too!!:happydance::happydance:

Congratulations girls...this is so exciting!!!!

I did another cheapie today and got a faint line, then went to work and did about 4 NHS preg tests ALL were positive so I guess its a bFP for me!

Fingers crossed it sticks!

:hug:

Emma.xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Will do, yippee :happydance:


----------



## magicvw

Congrats Jacqui!!!

Zoe - :hugs: so sorry chick. I am no expert on evaps - I only get really really white shiny snowy sticks myself, but if that was my stick I would be thinking it was a pos. :hugs::hugs: like u say, now you know you _can_ do it, and you know, most women are much much more fertile after a m/c or a chemical, so next month is gonna rock! 

I am still in girls, :shock: despite 4 days of dropped temps, still no af! If I get a :bfp: this month I am gonna get a t-shirt with my chart on the front, it is so comical! :rofl: I don't think I am officially in this club anymore as i moved my ov back 2 days to 6th Aug, but it's nice in here, so I'm staying! :lol:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Stay in here all u want magic, i am and i'm well and truely out. X


----------



## magicvw

DaisyDuke said:


> Stay in here all u want magic, i am and i'm well and truely out. X

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## browneyedshorty81

hey girls! :) congrats on the BFP girls...
I was expecting AF today, but no witch
no cramps, temp still high, so i'm still in yay..
BUT i took 3 tests all BFN :(:(:( I took
internet cheapie, dollar store cheapie, and a digital
just to be safe, but i am 10do soo, i guess maybe too early for me
im praying tomorrow i dont get af or a temp drop
again congrats girls!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

magicvw said:


> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> Stay in here all u want magic, i am and i'm well and truely out. X
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Awww Daisy, your turn will come honey Im sure:hugs:

I know its like a kick in the teeth when af shows and even worse when there are BFP'S all around you, I know, Ive been there more times than I care to remember. Like me and the other girls that have gotten theirs this cycle, you will get your turn hun..you really will. 

Keep your chin up and I will be popping back to check on your progress..:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## krissi

Conrats Emma and Jacqui on your BFPs, looks like the 08/08/08 was lucky after all xxx


----------



## bananarama

Hey Jacqui, 
CONGRATS on your :bfp:!!!
So happy for you. Did a CBD yesterday as well and it is the most amazing feeling seeing the word 'pregnant' there. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Krissi have u tested again? X


----------



## krissi

No I have been totally put off testing for good!! I have spent most of the morning in tears (still am) so think testing would mean reaching for the razor blades!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

krissi said:


> No I have been totally put off testing for good!! I have spent most of the morning in tears (still am) so think testing would mean reaching for the razor blades!!

:hugs: try not to feel so sad, i do know exactly how you feel, me and DH are now having tests done :cry: It isn't over for you yet babe, has :witch: arrived, ur temps still looks lovely. How long have u been trying? X


----------



## krissi

Nearly 10 years on and off!! Hard to keep positive and I was so hopeful with my chart its the best things have been but I look at the amount of people that get their BFPs and a lot get it at 10dpo so i think getting that BFN has knocked me a bit. I will be fine but today is hard xx Thanks for the support hun, you are a star xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Please just remember it might be a flase negative, i don't want to get ur hopes up to much, but there is still a chance. What has ur doctor said? :hugs: My DH parents tried for 7 years solid till they had him, it does happen. XXX


----------



## krissi

I have had so many ops and bits over the years, i seem to be working OK now but do have PCOS (although latest scans were clear). I think it is just bad luck, but it won't stop me trying. My OH is 42 (I am 27) so we have agreed we will only keep trying for another couple of years x


----------



## ZoeBunny

Morning girls... was very upset last night so didn't come on the boards. 

Got a docs appt this afternoon as got another faint line this morning (not as dark as yesterday) and she wants to have a look at all 3 tests and today's FMU I've saved. She said that it didn't sound hopeful but will rule in/out whether they were evaps etc or if the eggie is still there.

CONGRATS Emma & Jacqui - those :bfp: are fabulous!!! Really pleased for you both... you totally deserve it xxxx 

Still keeping everything crossed for you Krissi and all of you other girls still in the running xxxx


----------



## magicvw

Good luck at the docs Zoe! :hugs:

I'm out chicks - cd1 again :cry:


----------



## ZoeBunny

awww Magic, I'm so sorry she got you honey xxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Krissi, sorry had to pop out, so sorry you have been thro so much, the good news is things are looking ok now. I can understand why you feel so disheartened. Hope you get that well deserved :bfp: very soon. :hugs:

Good luck Zoebunny let us know how you get on?

Magic sorry about that it really sucks, but it's ok cos this cycle is our turn :happy: i'm CD3 now.

XXX


----------



## magicvw

DaisyDuke said:


> Magic sorry about that it really sucks, but it's ok cos this cycle is our turn :happy: i'm CD3 now.
> 
> XXX

Yeah! I'm ok - this cycle is an important one as I'm getting my tests done. Having cd3 test tomorrow (on cd2!) and cd21 on 8th September. I have to stop taking progesterone this month, as well as vits and folic, so I doubt very much that I will get a :bfp: this month, but at least I might get some answers!

:hugs:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Good Luck Zoebunny, hope you get some answers hun..:hugs:

Im sorry if I upset you in anyway regarding your test, I didnt mean to:blush:

If youve had another this morning then its gotta be looking good, right?

Keeping my fingers crossed for you chick xxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

magicvw said:


> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> Magic sorry about that it really sucks, but it's ok cos this cycle is our turn :happy: i'm CD3 now.
> 
> XXX
> 
> Yeah! I'm ok - this cycle is an important one as I'm getting my tests done. Having cd3 test tomorrow (on cd2!) and cd21 on 8th September. I have to stop taking progesterone this month, as well as vits and folic, so I doubt very much that I will get a :bfp: this month, but at least I might get some answers!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

That's good i'm having a CD21 test done and DH is having his swimmers looked at. You never know babe it could happen this month, why do u have to stop taking ur vits?

X


----------



## mariucha77

ZoeBunny said:


> Morning girls... was very upset last night so didn't come on the boards.
> 
> Got a docs appt this afternoon as got another faint line this morning (not as dark as yesterday) and she wants to have a look at all 3 tests and today's FMU I've saved. She said that it didn't sound hopeful but will rule in/out whether they were evaps etc or if the eggie is still there.
> 
> CONGRATS Emma & Jacqui - those :bfp: are fabulous!!! Really pleased for you both... you totally deserve it xxxx
> 
> Still keeping everything crossed for you Krissi and all of you other girls still in the running xxxx

Zoebunny :hug:
all I can say is that if this is a chem pg then next month you have higher chances of getting a :bfp: 
I know it's not good enough right now but I really hope you get pregnant really really soon :hugs:


----------



## magicvw

DaisyDuke said:


> That's good i'm having a CD21 test done and DH is having his swimmers looked at. You never know babe it could happen this month, why do u have to stop taking ur vits?
> 
> X

Doc says he wants to see how my bloods come back without any external factors. It does sound a bit weird to me, but I don't want to risk arsing up the analysis by disobeying him. I am having a couple of tests tomorrow that are apparently not always done- i don't really know what they are and have had trouble googling them! One is for glucose - I know what that is but don't know why i'm getting it, and the other is something called PKK ???


----------



## babycakes76

Congrats to Emma & Jacqui I am so please for you both xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## elmaxie

Hiya Girls...

I am sorry you got AF....:cry:

Good luck with your current cycle and I hope you all get :bfp: soon!!

Wishing you all the best with all your tests and hope you will keep us updated with them!

I feel so lucky to have been part of this lovely buddy group, you have all been so fab!

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

magicvw said:


> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> That's good i'm having a CD21 test done and DH is having his swimmers looked at. You never know babe it could happen this month, why do u have to stop taking ur vits?
> 
> X
> 
> Doc says he wants to see how my bloods come back without any external factors. It does sound a bit weird to me, but I don't want to risk arsing up the analysis by disobeying him. I am having a couple of tests tomorrow that are apparently not always done- i don't really know what they are and have had trouble googling them! One is for glucose - I know what that is but don't know why i'm getting it, and the other is something called PKK ???Click to expand...

No idea babe, please message me with how u get on :hugs:


----------



## browneyedshorty81

hiya girls


----------



## magicvw

Heya chick - still no AF? xx


----------



## krissi

Morning girls how are we all today?

Magic - I think this is what PKK is about - Prolactin: a blood test will also measure levels of prolactin. Prolactin is a stress hormone that is released by the pituitary gland. High levels of prolactin can prevent the release of FSH and LH. Prolactin is the hormone that also eventually stimulates the production of breast milk


----------



## krissi

Thought this might be handy to for follow up apps on what you can ask for:

https://www.womens-health.co.uk/infertility3.asp


----------



## magicvw

Hey thanks Krissi! I need a new folder on my bookmarks for all these links - you are ace!!! :hugs:

PK might be to do with Prolactin, but they were 2 separate tests, so may be not? TBH I can't find anything on google for it, so may be it's Bulgarian for something. AND I don't think they tested for it anyway - or if they did I didn't pay for it! Will find out tomorrow!


----------



## browneyedshorty81

magicvw said:


> Heya chick - still no AF? xx

hey hun :) still no af temp was still high this morning 97.5 which is good, anything above 97.1! lol if i see the 96's i get scared lol


----------



## magicvw

snowbrdbella8 said:


> magicvw said:
> 
> 
> Heya chick - still no AF? xx
> 
> hey hun :) still no af temp was still high this morning 97.5 which is good, anything above 97.1! lol if i see the 96's i get scared lolClick to expand...

hey that's great! keep up the good temps!! :dust:


----------



## browneyedshorty81

i hope so, but right now im too emotional, seriously.. ;(


----------



## ZoeBunny

Hi girls... just checking in on you!

snowbirdbella - you are still keeping nice high temps hun, any cramping or anything??? x


----------



## browneyedshorty81

ZoeBunny said:


> Hi girls... just checking in on you!
> 
> snowbirdbella - you are still keeping nice high temps hun, any cramping or anything??? x

thanks Zoe :) .. no AF cramps at all, No AF skin break outs either, just lots of peeing, and some nausea, and a couple other things.. not sure what to think, after i ovulated i had 3 high temps, 1 temp drop, the rest high, but if i implantation at day 4 i would think the HCG would show up, not sure right now


----------



## ZoeBunny

4DPO is a little early for implantation, and not everyone experiences a temp dip... 12DPO is also early days so hang in there and if test again at 14/15DPO xx


----------



## browneyedshorty81

ZoeBunny said:


> 4DPO is a little early for implantation, and not everyone experiences a temp dip... 12DPO is also early days so hang in there and if test again at 14/15DPO xx

thanks. alot for your support.. means a lot to me


----------



## ZoeBunny

That's ok hun, just want you to get your :bfp:
:thumbup: x


----------

